# McCulloch Brush Cutter Fueling issue



## MadGomer (Feb 28, 2010)

Posted this yesterday in the "general" category, thought I'd give it another shot in the "2-Cycle" section - I'm new to this forum, still trying to learn how to use it.

I have a 32 cc two stroke on a McCulloch brush cutter that I haven't used in years. Replaced all the fuel lines & the carb too. Engine will start, but will die in a few seconds if I don't use the fuel primer bulb to keep it running. Can't seem to figure out why it won't draw enough fuel to run. I'm doing this in 20-30F weather, but it does not require the choke to start or stay running, so I don't believe it's a mixture issue, but rather something gone astray in the fuel supply circuit. I am re-using the old fuel pickup filter, is it possible that thing is too plugged up to allow flow when I'm not using the primer?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

MadGomer said:


> Posted this yesterday in the "general" category, thought I'd give it another shot in the "2-Cycle" section - I'm new to this forum, still trying to learn how to use it.
> 
> I have a 32 cc two stroke on a McCulloch brush cutter that I haven't used in years. Replaced all the fuel lines & the carb too. Engine will start, but will die in a few seconds if I don't use the fuel primer bulb to keep it running. Can't seem to figure out why it won't draw enough fuel to run. I'm doing this in 20-30F weather, but it does not require the choke to start or stay running, so I don't believe it's a mixture issue, but rather something gone astray in the fuel supply circuit. I am re-using the old fuel pickup filter, is it possible that thing is too plugged up to allow flow when I'm not using the primer?


Yes a dirty clogged up filter will not allow it to prime


----------

